# Audio slight popping



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

On certain stations (so far noticed on NBC/TBS), if I'm viewing via my Roamio basic > Stream > iPad or iPhone app, I notice audio 'popping' -- very subtle but annoying enough to contribute to a lot of distraction.

I'm assuming this is because of some sort of encoding/compression or something (that I don't understand) happening when streaming to my iPad, anyone know if there's a potential fix to address this in any way?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Might want to try rebooting everything. I've heard this once or twice and it's always gone away after a reboot.


----------

